# 1987 Black Gt Performer Value Question



## Brandon Hendrikx (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi this was my bike growing up and is all original in good condition.  Just needs a new chain.  I was going to save it for my kids but now think I want to sell it.  Any idea what I should ask for it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## griffy1891 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 16, 2019)

I just picked up the identical bike just missing crank and pedals. Did you ever figure out the value?


----------



## mongeese (Jan 17, 2019)

4 to 6 hundo
I have a chain if needed.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 17, 2019)

Depends on location. Those pop up on the cl here from time to time. Got a $25 one in 2014, there were $200 ones that sat unsold this summer.


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 17, 2019)

mongeese said:


> 4 to 6 hundo
> I have a chain if needed.



Awesome. The bike needs some love and I'm not sure but I think the brakes at least the front one. However I do have the chain just no sprocket/ crank/ pedals.....yet I think they are where I found the bike just buried. I found the rims in the same area but in a different pile.


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 17, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Depends on location. Those pop up on the cl here from time to time. Got a $25 one in 2014, there were $200 ones that sat unsold this summer.



It's a California bike but, Yeah I don't think I'm gonna do much to it, as far as putting a bunch of money in it just to sell for less. However it's a 1987 and I'm seeing some crazy prices on that year performer out there so I need to do more research.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah, they’re cool bikes! I dig em. You’re right, CA should do a lot better than Iowa on these! Or better yet, EBay loves them!


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 19, 2019)

That’s a desirable GT. 87 was a great year for these bikes. I prefer 85 but I love these too. People will pay up for that all original. As found is prefect. Just needs cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 19, 2019)

undercover_poe said:


> That’s a desirable GT. 87 was a great year for these bikes. I prefer 85 but I love these too. People will pay up for that all original. As found is prefect. Just needs cleaning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome! Good to know. Interested?


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 21, 2019)

Eisele1 said:


> Awesome! Good to know. Interested?




I’m good but thanks. If you want top dollar sell it on BMX museum. The pro membership will cost you $20 but there are no selling fees. As opposed to some other listing sites. I’d keep it if it were me. Especially if it was YOUR childhood bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyACAS (Mar 21, 2019)

Brandon Hendrikx said:


> Hi this was my bike growing up and is all original in good condition.  Just needs a new chain.  I was going to save it for my kids but now think I want to sell it.  Any idea what I should ask for it?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 297353



Have you sold this yet?


----------



## dave429 (Apr 14, 2019)

The 87 Gt's were nice. Still have my 87 gt pft


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 15, 2019)

TonyACAS said:


> Have you sold this yet?



Yes. I sold it a while back. Shipped it to Michigan.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 15, 2019)

The blue 87 is iconic and one of the coolest freestyle bikes of the 80's. Drillium style brake, seat clamp and of course the 4 holes on the ends. They are Taiwan and some Japan that year, but many bmx came from overseas.

 If I could find these in complete or decent shape for $200 I'd buy them up.


----------



## JJ7575 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey guys picked this up couple of days ago 1987 gt pro performer tour bike lavender color factory flip down pegs in front factory 990s think rear pegs original bike all original except I think grips and chain everything else original the worth of these.....crazy part is I found in a junk pile....thanks for any more knowledge on bike


----------



## sworley (Jun 28, 2020)

Times Iike these I wish our town had a dump! Do a completed auction search on eBay and you'll see you just found about $2,000 to $2,500 on your dump trip...

With the prevalence of FB Marketplace, Craigslist, eBay, etc. and the fact that like everyone has a smartphone these days why wouldn't someone do a quick check to see what they have or at least make a free post so a bike could end up in the hands of a needy kid?

Well, their idiocracy, your gain! Enjoy!


----------



## JJ7575 (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you sworely and well said


----------



## Brandon Hendrikx (Jul 29, 2020)

TonyACAS said:


> Have you sold this yet?



I still have it.  I am looking to restore it and need a chain, black seat post and tires.  I would be open to offers.


----------



## Abe29 (Aug 29, 2020)

Brandon Hendrikx said:


> Hi this was my bike growing up and is all original in good condition.  Just needs a new chain.  I was going to save it for my kids but now think I want to sell it.  Any idea what I should ask for it?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 297353



Hi I'm intrested how much are you asking ? Tks


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 17, 2020)

JJ7575 said:


> Hey guys picked this up couple of days ago 1987 gt pro performer tour bike lavender color factory flip down pegs in front factory 990s think rear pegs original bike all original except I think grips and chain everything else original the worth of these.....crazy part is I found in a junk pile....thanks for any more knowledge on bike
> 
> View attachment 1219669
> 
> View attachment 1219671




Blazing! Let me know if I can take it off your hands. Cash in your hands or pay pal ready!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt123 (Oct 6, 2021)

JJ7575 said:


> Hey guys picked this up couple of days ago 1987 gt pro performer tour bike lavender color factory flip down pegs in front factory 990s think rear pegs original bike all original except I think grips and chain everything else original the worth of these.....crazy part is I found in a junk pile....thanks for any more knowledge on bike
> 
> View attachment 1219669
> 
> View attachment 1219671



Would you be interested in selling this? Please drop me a text 832 980 1650


----------

